# Dbol makes me sleepy/lethargic



## AbsolutBulk (Jul 23, 2015)

Taking dbol 50mgs from my newest source makes me extremely sleepy. Currently, I'm not cycling but I want to cycle dbol in every run forever, because of how well it works. But damn. I can barely workout when I take it in the morning. 

I don't switch sources often, and prefer not to. Blood work always comes back great with this source anyhow. But I'm starting to wonder about the dbol now that it makes me so damn tired. 

Anyone else get that side effect? What's the take on popping 50mgs before bed? Ive always taken it in the morning with some food and multi v.


----------



## Megatron28 (Jul 23, 2015)

How high is your estradiol coming in at while running it?


----------



## AbsolutBulk (Jul 23, 2015)

Megatron28 said:


> How high is your estradiol coming in at while running it?



Mid to high 40s


----------



## Magical (Jul 23, 2015)

AbsolutBulk said:


> Mid to high 40s



30-35 seems ideal for most. Maybe up the AI


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 24, 2015)

Why do you think it's the dbol?


----------



## brutus79 (Jul 24, 2015)

What is your BP when you get sleepy? Lethargy is a BP problem signal sometimes...


----------



## AbsolutBulk (Jul 24, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Why do you think it's the dbol?



I experimented with and without it. After about an hour of popping, I get absolutely lethargic. 

Without it, everything's fine. I tried cycling it two weeks on and two weeks off. Those two weeks on are a struggle to stay active/awake.


----------



## AbsolutBulk (Jul 24, 2015)

brutus79 said:


> What is your BP when you get sleepy? Lethargy is a BP problem signal sometimes...



Haven't checked that but I will make sure to do that this upcoming run.


----------



## AbsolutBulk (Jul 24, 2015)

Magical said:


> 30-35 seems ideal for most. Maybe up the AI



What's your suggestion. How much would you up it theoretically.


----------



## RISE (Jul 25, 2015)

I feel like utter butthole when on dbol as well.  I know it was the dbol bc like you said it would come when I took it and leave 5 hrs later.  Some peoples systems just can't handle it I guess.


----------



## Wunderpus (Aug 4, 2015)

brutus79 said:


> What is your BP when you get sleepy? Lethargy is a BP problem signal sometimes...



Brutus nailed it. Go check your BP.


----------



## Beefcake (Aug 4, 2015)

Dbol only cycle, no test??


----------

